# Neely earns CD-CCH (CDSP Novice Championship))



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

*Congratulations *to you and your champion! :cheers2: Can't give you any helpful advice, but I can say Neely has a _wonderful _owner. :thumb: Three cheers for you both! :adore:


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Congratulations! Such an impressive Poodle! You should be very proud.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

What a TEAM!!!! It takes two .......take pride in your accomplishments always!!!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Congratulations! You have to be doing something well for him to be such a star! Good job!


----------



## AngelAviary (Aug 12, 2014)

Huge Congrats! What a great run of classes! You should be very proud of the two of you, you have to be doing something right to get those scores. Wishing you many more to come.


----------



## Quossum (Mar 18, 2011)

Wow, congrats!

I'm not familiar with the organization you're showing, but just the sheer number of qualifying scores is very impressive! And look at all those gorgeous ribbons!

Any videos to share? I love videos!

--Q


----------



## mvhplank (Dec 5, 2012)

Quossum said:


> Wow, congrats!
> 
> I'm not familiar with the organization you're showing, but just the sheer number of qualifying scores is very impressive! And look at all those gorgeous ribbons!
> 
> ...


Thanks!

Alas, no videos this time. I was also show secretary, and it's a wonder we made it to the ring.


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

Congratulations, looks to me like you both have been doing just fine.


----------



## mvhplank (Dec 5, 2012)

Charmed said:


> Congratulations, looks to me like you both have been doing just fine.


Thanks--I'm very happy with him, as you might guess. I'm sure what my friends mean is "That dog is High in Trial material but you're making mistakes that lose you points." And I'd have to agree.

Obtaining those highest goals is never easy.

M


----------

